# Removing light scratches.....



## mpimlott (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi guys, I have been a member of the group for a short while now and taking a lot of notice of the expertise on here but I have a challenge. Black audi. Lots of comments about hard paint and it seems these are not wrong. I have quite a lot of what appear to be light scratches on the bonnet and wings / rear boot lid. They look like they have been caused as much by people leaning against the car as through 'generic other reasons' I have tried over the last couple of days to remove them but seem to be getting nowhere. In my arsenal I have megs compound, g3 scratch and s20+ black...i have purple and orange spot pads and white, purple, blue and gold spider pads and my das6 pro...no combination seems to remove the scratches...i tried to take some photos yesterday of both....any advice on how to go about these or is it just a case of multiple repeated hits .









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

please resize the pictures


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

The bottom picture concludes to me that those are pretty deep and have possibly gone through the paint. Those are definitely not "light scratches".


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

Yes the scratch in the bottom picture looks deep, it is possible to 'hide' them but that one looks to deep to remove.


----------



## iannidan (May 4, 2009)

I would say possibly to deep to compound and polish out, would need painting.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Can you feel the scratches with your fingernail? If you can then they are too deep to be removed by polishing or wet sanding and polishing, unfortunately.

However, polishing the scratches will round the edges of the clear coat and make them visually less obvious.

Alan W


----------



## planehazza (Jan 25, 2018)

A good trick I've followed with light scratches is that if you wet them, and they pretty much disappear, you can fix them with polish.

You could touch in deeper ones with paint and then polish, and they may end up 80% gone with patience and time.


----------

